# LS Bella



## Serotonin (Aug 25, 2005)

I am considering a Litespeed Bella (Ultegra version). I rode it a couple of times and it feels good. Geometry is good for me, shorter top tube with a relaxed head angle while still snappy. Very comfortable and feels light. However, it's over my original budget. I'm concerned that it may be overpriced compared to other rides that could be as sweet. Does anyone own / have considered / ridden one? I would appreciate any input on the subject (quality / price compared to alternatives). I never owned ti before, and I am not at all a mono-material freak. I love carbon fiber when not too dead, and I'm even considering waiting for the women's Spec. Ruby coming out this fall, as I rode and really liked the men's Roubaix (but of course the Bella has the HUGE advantage of being already here!). Any thoughts? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*There are a lot of WSD bikes out there.*

Have you tried any Lemond models? The Versailles is a nice bike. I'm a guy, but work in a shop that sells both Litespeed and Lemond (as well as some Scott & Fuji models). I know what both the "men's" and WSD Lemond Versaille bikes ride like and I know what the "men's" Litespeeds ride like. I would say that you can't go wrong with either. They both have a great ride. We've got several customers that love their Bellas. I don't think the Bella is overpriced. If you look on the "men's" side of the Litespeed line, there are 2 bikes that are similar to the Bella; the Solano and the Teramo. Both of those bikes are priced similarly to the Bella, and there are many reviews on this 'site extolling their price for quality virtues. 

I'd say ride as many of the WSD bikes as you can, and choose the bike you like the best. If you don't want to spring for the Bella, don't feel bad. There are plenty of bikes out there to choose from.

Bob


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you for your help, Indy. Actually, I had bought the Bella before you answered, but both her and me were run over by a car soon after. My season is over, but I will be back bike-shopping next year. Just have to bear with physiotherapy for a while b4 that. Anyways thanks for answering, I will be back for more advice.
Cheers,
S




Indyfan said:


> Have you tried any Lemond models? The Versailles is a nice bike. I'm a guy, but work in a shop that sells both Litespeed and Lemond (as well as some Scott & Fuji models). I know what both the "men's" and WSD Lemond Versaille bikes ride like and I know what the "men's" Litespeeds ride like. I would say that you can't go wrong with either. They both have a great ride. We've got several customers that love their Bellas. I don't think the Bella is overpriced. If you look on the "men's" side of the Litespeed line, there are 2 bikes that are similar to the Bella; the Solano and the Teramo. Both of those bikes are priced similarly to the Bella, and there are many reviews on this 'site extolling their price for quality virtues.
> 
> I'd say ride as many of the WSD bikes as you can, and choose the bike you like the best. If you don't want to spring for the Bella, don't feel bad. There are plenty of bikes out there to choose from.
> 
> Bob


----------

